# GoJu katas



## scottie (Feb 25, 2010)

I just started an American style of Karate with roots from Japanese GoJu. We have some of the normal katas that are in Japanese and even Okinawan Goju ryu but they are called different things. 
(I.E.) 
Our GEKI SAI ICHI and GEKI SAI NI looks just *Geki Sai Dai Ichi and Geki Sai Dai Ni *except both have an outside forearm block instead of an up block.

We have Saho but it is the exact same as *Saifa*

We also have a kata called BASIC that is anything but basic.

And a black belt kata call Sho-dan No Kata. all of the research I have done on itsuggest that it is a bo kata.


We do *Sanchin and Seiyunchin the same way.*
It is not a big deal my true rank and love is in Isshinryu. This school is just a lot closer and the instructor is far more humble that anyone I have ever meet in Isshinryu, plus no politic in this school. With is really hard to find in this lineage of Isshinryu. 


Guess I was venting about the politics. Can anyone shead some light on the katas. 
Have you ever seen them spelled that way. 
Also has anyone ever seen the empty hand verson of Sho Dan No Kata. 
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Kajowaraku (Feb 25, 2010)

Not sure what exactly it is you are asking. Since I (and i reckon most others here) don't know the particular Goju ryu derivate you practice it's hard to comment on any similarities with okinawan gojuryu. 

As for politics. I'm afraid it's part and parcel of probably any international organisation, let alone one based on hierarchy and ranking. As long as it's clean and fair it shouldn't be a problem. But I know what you mean, it can quickly become a distraction from the core of things: training until you drop. Don't let politics and the vastness of other people's ego drag you down.


----------



## scottie (Feb 25, 2010)

Kajowaraku said:


> Not sure what exactly it is you are asking. Since I (and i reckon most others here) don't know the particular Goju ryu derivate you practice it's hard to comment on any similarities with okinawan gojuryu.
> 
> As for politics. I'm afraid it's part and parcel of probably any international organisation, let alone one based on hierarchy and ranking. As long as it's clean and fair it shouldn't be a problem. But I know what you mean, it can quickly become a distraction from the core of things: training until you drop. Don't let politics and the vastness of other people's ego drag you down.


 

Im asking if anyone has ever heard of Saho Kata, Sho-dan No Kata, or GEKI SAI ICHI and GEKI SAI NI the way I decribed them. If so do they know where they came from? that all. 

I have nothing to do with the politics anymore and don't really care about them.
sorry I was not clear.


----------



## scottie (Feb 25, 2010)

sorry still learning how to use this.


----------



## Grenadier (Feb 25, 2010)

scottie said:


> Im asking if anyone has ever heard of Saho Kata, Sho-dan No Kata, or GEKI SAI ICHI and GEKI SAI NI the way I decribed them. If so do they know where they came from? that all.
> 
> I have nothing to do with the politics anymore and don't really care about them.
> sorry I was not clear.


 
I have seen Geki Sai Ichi and Ni performed, and it looks to be the same kata as the one from the Fukyu series. Basically, it goes in an inverted "T" pattern. It's a simpler kata, since this is usually taught at the beginner levels, but it's a great way for someone to sharpen up their fundamental techniques. 

The Fukyu kata series are similar to what other systems use for their fundamental initiation kata. For example, Shotokan uses Taikyoku, and so forth. Such kata are the logical steps for beginners who have demonstrated that they can perform progressive techniques with a decent level of proficiency.


----------



## seasoned (Feb 25, 2010)

Miyagi Sensei created Gekisai Dai Ichi and Gekisai Dai Ni in 1940. He wanted to increase the popularity of karate and introduce it to everyone. I feel that Okinawan GoJu teaches the katas the way they were first presented, but sometimes the bunkai is interpreted differently. Sometimes when the bunkai is interpreted differently there is a tendency to change some of the techniques also. Sometimes it is difficult to determine what the original intent was for the bunkai of kata,  but if done faithfully, and the meaning of the names of the kata are considered, it can help direct you.


----------



## K-man (Feb 26, 2010)

seasoned said:


> I feel that Okinawan GoJu teaches the katas the way they were first presented, but sometimes the bunkai is interpreted differently. Sometimes when the bunkai is interpreted differently there is a tendency to change some of the techniques also. Sometimes it is difficult to determine what the original intent was for the bunkai of kata,  but if done faithfully, and the meaning of the names of the kata are considered, it can help direct you.


The Okinawan school I have links to does perform the jodan uke as jodan tsuki in the Gekisai bunkai. Obviously in this application the strike to the head by uke effectively obstructs the incoming strike and by combining the defense with the response is much quicker.   :asian:


----------



## Uchinanchu (Mar 5, 2010)

Sorry, all forms of Gekisai kata that I have ever seen all have a jodan age uke (upper block).
As for your 'Shodan No Kata'...just my opinion, mind you, but it sounds made up.  If you translate that, it just means 'first degree black belt form'.  I would have to actually see the form in question in order to help you with a proper identification of it.
Good luck in your new endeavors.


----------



## Haze (Mar 5, 2010)

Never heard of Shodan no Kata. But as stated probably American made kata. Nothing wrong with that as long as it has some substance and application and not just something that "looks" good.

I would translate Shodan no kata as "form of low level". Maybe a beginners kata?


----------

